# H´s optiwhite hightech



## H.. (1 Nov 2013)

Cheers mates ! I was going to share with you my future viewing / competition aquarium with you via this thread .
The aquarium is now ordered and will hopefully be delivered in mid-November (2013) It will have dimensions of  W120cm * D50cm H40cm and it is made in Optiwhite glass .
A bench will be built after delivery to fit exactly to the millimeter by aquarium dimensions, and of course my thoughts and ideas.
The lighting will also be built to match ,but here it is not 100% sure which one will be the final solution . One plan is T5 fluorescent lamps.
The technology will be presented as I am building it , but it is a pressurized CO2 system with a CO2 regulator system. Anything to get a fairly low maintanance system .
Everything should be stylish and top notch, (according to my values ​​) . Although it will not always be the most expensive material selection in the end , But it will be superior quality all around .
The idea of ​​this thread is to get ideas and tips from you for the project, but also so that others can get ideas ​​about how to make an good looking aquarium.
Future aquascapes will be used for competition and as an display aquarium.
H.


----------



## H.. (2 Nov 2013)

Have started thinking on the bench to be made to the aquarium, and it will of course be ada inspired. and it seems not to be very difficult to do, just parts are solid rectangular.

Here is roughly what it will look like. Not in this color, but in shape.
I will use MDF.  But I've been wondering a bit whether I should use screws  in front, or to use dowels.

H.


----------



## OllieNZ (3 Nov 2013)

H.. said:


> Have started thinking on the bench to be made to the aquarium, and it will of course be ada inspired. and it seems not to be very difficult to do, just parts are solid rectangular.
> 
> Here is roughly what it will look like. Not in this color, but in shape.
> I will use MDF.  But I've been wondering a bit whether I should use screws  in front, or to use dowels.
> ...


Screws just need countersinking and filling. Once painted you wont see them.


----------



## H.. (3 Nov 2013)

The experience i have in fillings is that they tend to crack just where the hole was aftar some years.

H


----------



## OllieNZ (3 Nov 2013)

H.. said:


> The experience i have in fillings is that they tend to crack just where the hole was aftar some years.
> 
> H


Depends on the filler and surface finish used. You may also want to consider putting the stand on castors like Mark Evans has done with his 120


----------



## H.. (3 Nov 2013)

That was a new word for me, but thanks to google! Castors.

Castors, might be interesting, can you link pics or tread?

H.


----------



## OllieNZ (3 Nov 2013)

Mark Evans-120 x 55 x 55cm.... 'Convalescence'  The joy of shrimp | UK Aquatic Plant Society
I think there were full stand shots in the previous journal for this tank if there aren't in this one


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (3 Nov 2013)

H.. said:


> The experience i have in fillings is that they tend to crack just where the hole was aftar some years.
> 
> H




Use a 2 part filler, such as this:
Ronseal High Performance Wood Filler 2 Part Natural  | ProToolsDirect

This will never shrink or crack.  

What you may find, is that you can see the places you have filled because the MDF is swelling around them due to water ingress.
This is why it's particularly important to seal the unit very well with multiple coats.

Mine did move due to water. But I'm not particularly worried. This can be rectified with sanding the area down and respraying.




Now I'm manufacturing out of FE high quality plywood, then covering with a Veneer.








Doors obviously aren't fixed, and veneer is yet to be glued on.

Cheers,
N


----------



## sa80mark (3 Nov 2013)

Upto now the best filler ive used on mdf is car body filler, easy to work with, cheap, never shrinks, takes paint brilliantly etc etc


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (3 Nov 2013)

sa80mark said:


> Upto now the best filler ive used on mdf is car body filler, easy to work with, cheap, never shrinks, takes paint brilliantly etc etc



It's exactly the same as two part wood filler.

Cheers,
N


----------



## sa80mark (3 Nov 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> It's exactly the same as two part wood filler.
> 
> Cheers,
> N



Only differnce Is the price ; )


----------



## H.. (3 Nov 2013)

Allright, thanks guys for links and info.


----------



## H.. (3 Nov 2013)

Nathaniel. is that an hole from an dowel och screwhole?

H


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (3 Nov 2013)

H.. said:


> Nathaniel. is that an hole from an dowel och screwhole?
> 
> H



Screw hole mate. Dowel holes would not be visible as they are not required to be drilled right through.

If your going to dowel, make sure you get the holes aligned spot on, otherwise you could struggle


----------



## H.. (3 Nov 2013)

I was thinking that the dowel was so deeply drillled that it had pushed it out the wrong way.

Yeah, i have theese small things that you put in the drilled hole and it makes an mark on the other side and you can drill exacktly in possition. I dont know what they are calle in English but they are really good.

It leans towards dowels right now... Then i wont have to worry about cracks.

H.


----------



## H.. (4 Nov 2013)

Here is what i found, a link to one who built before me.

Ivan's 4ft (Nature style scape)

It will be a good reference.

I am wondering about one thing, should there not be feets on a bench? Adjustable feets if the floor leans slightly, so the water surface does not become perfect aligned.

H.


----------



## H.. (20 Nov 2013)

While im waiting for the aquarium to arrive. I'll figure a little of the water in and out flow.

Lily Pipes is what is customary to use. It looks rather stylish with glass stuff hanging on the side, but I wonder why no one has the bottom drilled system, it provides an even cleaner appearance and almost not visible at all. One can use plexi glass outlet and the inlet can be hidden almost completely.

Any thoughts about drilling through glass.

H.


----------



## darren636 (20 Nov 2013)

Hello H . . A few tanks come predrilled , fluval for example. The problem is most of the 'in tank' equippment looks horrible, the locations are fixed and immediately less flexible from the scaping  point of view- the scape has to be constructed around the in and out flow tubes.


----------



## foxfish (20 Nov 2013)

have a look here Fallen Tree | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## H.. (20 Nov 2013)

darren636 said:


> Hello H . . A few tanks come predrilled , fluval for example. The problem is most of the 'in tank' equippment looks horrible, the locations are fixed and immediately less flexible from the scaping point of view- the scape has to be constructed around the in and out flow tubes.


 
Thanks guys!

The location does not have to be fixed. If you drill two holes and use two 90 degree pipes to each hole, you can Place the in and outlet anywhere in the tank.

Fox- thanks for the link. This tank has one big hole drilled for both in and outlet. That is offcourse less flexible.

I wonder if it is more risky to Place Heavy hardscape near an drilled hole...

H.


----------



## foxfish (21 Nov 2013)

The main issue with drilling holes is the lack of flexibility, more often than not you need to move returns around to match the scape.

I use sumps on most of my tanks & tend to cut out an overflow slot rather than drill a hole!

 There is one safe return configuration that always works.. it is a spray bar, so I often drill a single 25mm hole in the middle back pane, about 30mm down (centre) & use a T to feed a spray bar. However I cant seem to get clear 25mm Ts anymore so the last one I drilled in the side.
Of course marine tanks often have mutable returns & twin overflows but I still prefer to cut a slot & keep return holes away fro the bottom! 
Drilling a hole is a commitment, unfortunately the hole is rarely in the right place once you get to know your tank.


----------



## H.. (16 Dec 2013)

The tank was delivered a few Days ago, from Portugal.





Heres a few pics of the Silicon works and the edges.


----------



## nybraby (17 Dec 2013)

I so wish I was at least a little bit good at DIY, nice looking stand and nice tank !


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (17 Dec 2013)

Pretty good H!

Interesting how NA silicon the 4 sides on top of the base, as oppose to sides running right through... You'd expect tanks manufactured in this way to be more susceptible to blow outs.


----------



## darren636 (17 Dec 2013)

That's some neat siliconiniinining


----------



## H.. (20 Dec 2013)

thanks mates.

Yes im really satisfied with the tank. especially the grinding of all edges. top notch!

The pices to the stand is not yet sawn, so this will wait to after christmas and new year aswell.

more pics will follow as im progressing.

H.


----------



## Deano3 (20 Dec 2013)

Looks great H , love the NA tanks they look so well put together and neat, looking forward to this one mate




Thanks Dean


----------



## H.. (21 Dec 2013)

Before santa comes, I took the opportunity to do the fist aquascape in the optiwhite tank.

I am testing the DSM (dry start method) we'll see where it unfolds. No soil or sand this time, the lights are low tech, with a light strength of one candela.





Merry christmas every scaper! Eat well and keep your skin tensioned.




H.


----------



## darren636 (21 Dec 2013)

did it fly in on the 'magic rug?'


----------



## sa80mark (21 Dec 2013)

The only thing I can say is that red present with the silver bow is to central and draws your eye to much lol


----------



## darren636 (21 Dec 2013)

I like the emergent growth of the ' green bow'


----------



## tim (21 Dec 2013)

A classic island composition, I really like the graded presents around the base will look good as it fills in


----------



## H.. (19 Jan 2014)

Well. Now, I've actually gone down and looked at the MDF pile that is going to become a bench to my optiwhite tank, they are cut and ready to be glued when ever i get time to build it. 

But I'm figuring on a detail to the bench that I can not make up my mind on. 

--- Shall the edges bevelled so they are reinforced and the visible, or should they be filled and smoothed out and disappear? I'm a bit ambivalent here 

The link below shows exactly what I mean, the pictures are from Viktor Lantos, Hungary. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/viktorlant ... / lightbox / 

later on, it shall be painted in multiple layers so it is sustainable against splashes.

Give me your oppinion in this matter please.

H.


----------



## H.. (19 Jan 2014)

Here is the link that works, i guess

ADA Style Cabinet by Green Aqua | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

H.


----------



## H.. (26 Jan 2014)

Tonight (26januari) i will start building the actual bench that will hold the tank.
22 pices that has been cut to perfection, hers a preview.

H.


----------



## H.. (26 Jan 2014)

Do not know how many are still following the project, but it is proceeding slowly in between ... 

The bench has taken shape today. 

First picture of a half-finished carpentry. The center brace is still undone and the door hinges to be fitted, and so even the doors. All the pieces are cut at building merchant and with millimeter precision. Very good job there, adjustments have been under 1mm where it has been necessary. More pictures will come later when construction nearing completion


----------



## darren636 (26 Jan 2014)

You are using glue only?


----------



## H.. (26 Jan 2014)

Glue and dowels in places not to be seen from outside. And screws on topp and bottom.


----------



## H.. (27 Jan 2014)

Ice Cold work tonight. Note the work light! 4*24watt
The bench is assembled, now with the center brace. All holes on top are filled and sanded. Dowels and glue were used on all sides that face outside just so they will not crack up later when damp and the Heavy load will break up the fillings. Screws are used on the top and bottom, and inside the cabinet.

Next work wil be the doors and hinges,
More picttures om the blog, Ada style kabinett | Bloggplats H.

H


----------



## H.. (30 Jan 2014)

The first door with its hinges on Place. Pice of cake!







See more pics on the blog of mine


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (30 Jan 2014)

Looks like your doing a good job H!


----------



## H.. (13 Feb 2014)

Ladies and gentlemen! The stand has left the building!



... and is at the paintshop for top finnishing.

They needed two hole weeks to finnish it up.

waiting.

waiting.

waiting.

waiting.

waiting.

well heres how it looked Before it left.








By the way, thanks Nathaniel, yes I want this to be top notch! No hurrying, but good finnish. 

While we are waiting for it to be ready, you guys and gals can guess the color it will turn up to...

H.


----------



## aliclarke86 (13 Feb 2014)

Orange!!

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (13 Feb 2014)

gloss white looks excellent by the way mate


----------



## darren636 (13 Feb 2014)

matrix 'green'


----------



## LondonDragon (13 Feb 2014)

Can only be grey! nothing else will do


----------



## Wallace (14 Feb 2014)

darren636 said:


> matrix 'green'



Ducati 996 (998) Matrix Edition Green?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darren636 (14 Feb 2014)

Wallace said:


> Ducati 996 (998) Matrix Edition Green?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 YES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## H.. (14 Feb 2014)

Orange? daaaamn alicark! No! But nice to have you on board, reading and commenting

Deano--- have you been Reading my blog in Swedish? ...

Darren--- I took a google on "matrix green" and that was a sweet color

London D--- There are more than fifty shades of grey you know, pick one

Wallace--- And I only thought they made the Ducati in red. But i like it.



Any more guesses? or is it obivious now

H.


----------



## aliclarke86 (14 Feb 2014)

Haha sorry about that. I think a frigate grey would look nice personally but it depends on the rest if your decor 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## H.. (15 Feb 2014)

Yes, I was thinking of different shades of grey, like granite. But in the end it was to be like Deano mentioned.

An two Component white, high gloss 90.

Really looking forward to get it home. Two weeks feels lika en year when you are eager to proceed and can do nothing but wait...

H.


----------



## pariahrob (15 Feb 2014)

I say a mid grey. Orange is my favourite colour but grey is common because it doesn't change the perception of the colours in your tank.
That cabinet is lovely by the way. Looks like you have great attention to detail.


----------



## H.. (16 Feb 2014)

Thanks pariahrob, yes I want this to be something extra.
Good thinking about the coloration there. The cabinet is not to be an focalpoint, the aquascape is.

H.


----------



## Rob P (16 Feb 2014)

Have you looked at Dulux Bowler Hat from Timeless Classics range? I had a litre mixed on Saturday for my stand. It looks ace!


----------



## H.. (18 Feb 2014)

Pictures Rob, pictures please

H.


----------



## Rob P (18 Feb 2014)

H.. said:


> Pictures Rob, pictures please


 
LOL - not painted yet... 



 Just saying the colour looks ace lol


----------



## H.. (18 Feb 2014)

Nice cabinet Rob 

and i thought I was the only one liking the ada style cabinets 

You all have so good taste in colors, and i am about to have mine White... starting to regret my color choice...

one whooole week to go.

H.


----------



## Rob P (18 Feb 2014)

H.. said:


> Nice cabinet Rob and i thought I was the only one liking the ada style cabinets


 
LOL, no there are LOADS of us  It's been a very rewarding task so far, hopefully won't cock it up with the final painting. I'd asked them where I work (car dealership with bodyshop) if they'd consider painting it for me, when he started saying things like 'i'd have to order this in, and that in, and it would need a few hours prep...' ££££££££££££!! i thought stuff that i'll do it myself!  lol

My dilemma, the groove in the front horizontal piece was intended for a piece of stainless rod/bar to be glued in, NA styleeee, but I see you can get some loud coloured acrylic rod in the right diameter  lol, what to do!


----------



## H.. (18 Feb 2014)

yeah, i never thought about doing an rod/bar in the front, that will look really professional and nice.

Maybe it could be painted in an non glossy shade of White.

Like the acdc´s back in black cover album

H.


----------



## Rob P (18 Feb 2014)

Good album that by the way  lol


----------



## H.. (4 Mar 2014)

My fingers itch, i am restless and having feever, paranoia is closing in. and I can do nothing but wait....

But I gave the paintshop a call today and they said that thursday is christmas day again!

Yeaah! Im going to bed early tonight so it will come to me faster! (Always worked for me when i was a kid.)( Oh forgot... i am still 5 years, wife says)

H.


----------



## Robert H. Tavera (5 Mar 2014)

H.. said:


> Before santa comes, I took the opportunity to do the fist aquascape in the optiwhite tank.
> 
> I am testing the DSM (dry start method) we'll see where it unfolds. No soil or sand this time, the lights are low tech, with a light strength of one candela.
> 
> ...



really nice hardscape !! lol


----------



## H.. (5 Mar 2014)

Thanks Robert. It was an really unpleasent scape, because there war this old man in his red suite that came and ruined it all and gave away all my scaping right after the christmas dinner. The next year i will be happy if he does it again when i fill it up with water.

Chears
H.


----------



## H.. (13 Mar 2014)

A litle firsta peak at the cabinet.


----------



## aliclarke86 (13 Mar 2014)

Looks great mate!! 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Wiggett (13 Mar 2014)

Will be a stunning tank for sure!


----------



## H.. (13 Mar 2014)

Hi, thanks for all the response and likes.

I am really pleased with the bench and the job I did myself with it. And from distance even the paint job looks good, however you need to go a little closer to see that the high gloss (gloss scale 90 ) paint not quite fill up the standard I thought .

Apparently it's difficult to paint glossy as the paint is " runny " by itself , so the bench is painted in batches, and always with the painted surface upward , making the paint spray / paint mist stuck on them previously painted surfaces and made them a little harsh, or grainy instead of high gloss smooth.

The inside was painted in "regular" semi-matte color and there was no requirement for the finish but the painter took his own initiative and painted the back side with standard color , so not glossy 90 in gloss scale. Moreover , it is very grainy by all spray mist stuck there.

Well! The backside is a backside and of course not visible, but I KNOW that it is not glossy, and also perhaps the bench / aquarium will stand freely as a room divider in the future and it does not work at all in this case.

Painting is difficult, and some minor defects is OK. But i dont know if I can accept the whole backpice to be non glossy...

More Pictures are comming later this weekend, taken in daylight.

H.


----------



## H.. (16 Mar 2014)

Some more pictures now then.
Here a taste. and those who want to see more details go chek my blog

http://tjockabertha.wordpress.com/2014/03/16/akvariebank-120cm-ada-style/



 

The paint job may be as it is right now, I am not pleased with the finnish. Perhaps I will ask another firm to do it perfectly. And clarifie to them that it has to be top notch, otherwise they dont have to bother. Cost what it costs, I have no idea about 1000 SEK (95 GBP or 112 EUR(mars 2014)) is expensive or cheap, quote seems unnecessary. It is the quality that has to be good.

H.


----------



## Dan Wiggett (16 Mar 2014)

H.. said:


> Some more pictures now then.
> Here a taste. and those who want to see more details go chek my blog
> 
> http://tjockabertha.wordpress.com/2014/03/16/akvariebank-120cm-ada-style/
> ...


Quality looks good on the photos but i'm sure in person it's not quite the same...


----------



## H.. (20 Mar 2014)

Off Course I need to adjust the aquarium horizontal. Would be embarrassing otherwise if anyone looking at the aquarium sees that the house leans ... 



 

Could it be measured how many newtons each screw is to be drawn so I know every leg has the same load? 

I think this way that if you pull the middle leg too hard so MDF will over the years give in and shoot up towards the middle of the tank and create tensions. 

Just like the bolts on the cars tires to be adjusted equally.

H.


----------



## aliclarke86 (20 Mar 2014)

Uuuuuhhhhhh....... 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## H.. (21 Mar 2014)

Anyone willing to guess the prosentige weight on each leg? mid leg/side leg.

H.


----------



## H.. (28 Mar 2014)

Well the leg weight is rather imoprtant due to the floor.

First guess of mine isthat the mid leg carry as much as 60% of the whole weight of this aquarium.


anyone dissegree?


----------



## H.. (17 Apr 2014)

The tank is filled up and some plants are in.  I Think i will go "all in" at the first attempt and make my first "dutch style" aquascape, due to lack of hardscape materials.

How many plants can there be in an 240 liter optiwhite?

All the high techs are in place and i am test running the tank.



 

The canister filter is an unimax 700 with uv-c filter. And it has double in/out pipes that makes it perfect to make an extra sling to the co2 reactor. simple and clean i think. hopefully the gas wont be accumulated in the canister.

H. 

H.


----------



## H.. (19 Apr 2014)

The lightning is ready! 108 watt T5 , DIY.

2 * 54W T5, reliable, fluorescent light tubes. Provides 0.45 watts per liter in total. Big advantage of fluorescent lamps is the variety of spectrums to be available in market. The cover over the tubes is rolled 2,0mm aluminium , the top is gloss white and everything is hanging in the wires from the Shimano standard brake cables ( sporty ) .

The wall mount in 10mm steelpipe, painted in white, of course. The ideal thing was to allow the power cord to go inside the wall mount, but the screws in the wall where a little too tight to fit the power cable also, so unfortunately it is stripped beside of the wall bracket.

The tubes are placed 15 cm from the surface and gives a really good light in the tank , and yet a good light in the room. One tube gives white light while the others have much red in the spectrum , this reflects the colors of the red plants and are really good at its first glance .



 

H.


----------



## H.. (3 May 2014)

First aquascape is done, takes some time to get 30 different varieties in the tank, but there is more space in for more.



 

A few more pics on the blogg.

H.


----------



## Martin in Holland (3 May 2014)

very nice setup


----------



## H.. (3 May 2014)

Thanks. The setup is very simple and primary for growing fast and .
The challenge will be now to get it really dense, and not like it is right now with some plants

H.


----------



## aliclarke86 (4 May 2014)

A bit of love and some carefully pruning will see them nice and bushy then you find yourself with trimming you don't need in no time 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## AquamaniacUK (9 May 2014)

I love your setup.
Your attention to every detail and the demand for quality has made for a very impressive tank.
Now all it needs is a very impressive scape to make it even better.
Well done.


----------



## James D (9 May 2014)

Good stuff H, well worth the wait!


----------



## H.. (13 May 2014)

Thanks mates.

yeah it has started to grow a bit with the most of plants, some of them are not quite well jet.
I need to make an list of plants thats been planted, Think it is almost 40 now.


The fert is going just like that, I forget to fert some Days and it is offcourse not Always so good, but i stumbled across thit DIY fert system.and it looks really good.
http://www.aquatic-eden.com/2009/01/creating-diy-fertilizer-auto-dosing.html

How do you fert your tanks anyway, never ever forget for an period?

H.[DOUBLEPOST=1399978118][/DOUBLEPOST]Or like this... lowtech







HAHAHA


----------



## ian_m (13 May 2014)

This is what I use.

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/diy-dual-peristaltic-dosing-pump-with-alternate-switching.22332/


----------



## H.. (14 May 2014)

yes, i have read about theese peristaltic pumps and they are looking really nice, but your gadget is a bit complex for me Ian. It needs to be "plug and play"  for me. heheh

H


----------



## ian_m (14 May 2014)

Search Ebay for peristaltic dosing and you will find some there including some nice triple head pumps so you can do macro, micro and liquid carbon in onc machine.


----------



## H.. (24 Jul 2014)

Used google translation, sorry if it does not Think like me...

 

Just when you start to get really hot in the clothes, or rather when the clothes come off and the sea is warm enough to take a bath, and the tan  pigments turn HOT RED character, and permafrost in the marrow has released, well then it must be hauled on all sail homebound, with a new interesting working year shall commence. How nice then ... nooo! Meanwhile, we meet everyone else heading out to this year's holiday and sailing .... Fun! Right?; But that is reminiscent of how the aquarium stands up there in the living room next afternoon sun's impact ... 

The aquarium has been unattended for a month now since midsommer, only the water is filled up a few times. Would surely be hefty hunger / malnutrition in rapidly growing plants ... 

Once home, I must say that the tub looks good, without my own influences. The lighting had been reduced to 8 hours and co2 level is set lower so as not to deplete the plants all the nutrients as soon as they turn their back. The temperature has certainly been on top when it gets pretty hot indoors on a sunny day. 

Nothing extra NPK or Micro has been given in the meantime which would have got the tub to crash on the light and co2 was set as high as before the holiday. But on the other hand, I have had a feeder that has given a cup flake food during the time which of course gives some NPK mm. 

What's really interesting is that the glas is almost completely free of algea and plants too. It has paid off not to squeeze the tank equally hard with both light and co2 which requires more track of the algae / nutrient level clean. 

Some plants have done well others have gone back, and some have grown on themselves really well. But overall it has gone better than expected. 

All right? no total scapeover needed immediately after a total algatack, skööönt! Now expected a period that might provide inspiration for a new scape and perhaps a contribution to a first race with the tank later this winter ...


----------



## H.. (13 Sep 2014)

My Dutch plant aquarium with 40+ plants were not nearly maintenance free, clipping and trimming every week at any time, and with some sword plants that became waaaay too big.

So now "the Dutch thing" is in the grave because of its time constraints. And not least because of the summers sailings. I estimate that there have been some sixty nights in the boat this summer, which may be considered as a fine record, cold in the beginning and record warm towards the end. 22 degree water temperature out at sea at the best, and lots of swimming every day. Great sailing but it makes an dissipointment to the scape

But now it is going to be an IWAGUMI scape instead of plant only. My second iwagumi style, but the first in this Optiwhite 120 cm.
25 kilos of grey mountain stones will do the kick.




Some hard work with an slightly extra pice of inspiering fluids, and the hard scape begins to take form






And some hours later...






... waiting it to be clearer, for planting later on.

Not sure if it is too symetrical to the right, maybe need to move those fore stones on the right.

any suggestions?

H.


----------



## ADA (13 Sep 2014)

I'd bury the bases of the stones more, will look more natural.


----------



## H.. (13 Sep 2014)

thanks ada.

there will eventually be a lots of green and red  vegetables  that will cover the bases, just like in your Icon.
There is actually som traces of styrofoam vissible right now when the tank is clearer and i am counting that they will dissapear when the vegetation is growin on..

H.


----------



## H.. (14 Sep 2014)

in clearer water:





2,5 hours later. with plants.
i did move some rocks on the right so they dont align so much. There is way too many different plants in the scape, so time will tell witch one will go and what plants will stay.

H.


----------



## Martin in Holland (15 Sep 2014)

Looking good...but why didn't you keep the substrate at the front glass straight?


----------



## H.. (15 Sep 2014)

I want to have the stones to fill up the height, so it recuiers a lot of  sand, therefore it builds up even at the glass.
you Think it looks wiered?

H.


----------



## Martin in Holland (15 Sep 2014)

Maybe it's just me.... I think it would give it a calmer, more relaxed look and the hill would stand out more.


----------



## H.. (15 Sep 2014)

ok, i will give it a thought...

H.


----------



## ADA (15 Sep 2014)

I'd leave the substrate as is, I'm glad you re aligned the rocks as something wasn't quite right but now it looks great.


----------



## H.. (15 Sep 2014)

yeah, thanks. im happy with the hardscape.
Let the plants grow up to see what it looks like.

Bubbling OK tonight...

H.


----------



## Robert H. Tavera (18 Sep 2014)

This alignement is much better, The only thing I´ll change is the angle of the main stone, I´ll tilt it a little to the right to enhance the feeling of flow in your aquascape!

This tank promises a lot!


----------



## H.. (21 Sep 2014)

Thanks Robert, I see what you meen. Ill take it with me...


Heres one late night pic. mote on the plogg

H.


----------



## H.. (12 Oct 2014)

An video uppdate, filmed with the very latest hightech kamera technology, hot hot!


----------



## H.. (13 Oct 2014)

bubbles quite well and grows, some a bit more cautiously, while others pull  upwards in full swing. 
Some presence of cyano, but nothing to worry about, it seems declining now. 
The only thing disappointing is the film that stubbornly remains, white crap that floats, and comes right back the next day after cleansing. 

H.


----------



## EdwinK (14 Oct 2014)

Surface skimmer could be a help.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (6 Apr 2015)

Hi H , Nice Scape and planting


----------



## H.. (7 Apr 2015)




----------



## H.. (7 Apr 2015)

Hi again folks

Been a while since i wrote in this thread, but I been asked to take som pics on the lighting fixture.

Let me tell you that it is NOT anything of its original IP65 watertight anymore and any copying it might cause you self damage.

But I work within the tank, and I am aware of the danger my self, and use an *residual-current device* (*RCD*). And im still alive hehehe.

-------------------

An aquascape in the tank is not commencing due to an irritating cyano attack that i can not get rid of, however i try.
Once i get all cyano in controll there might be an new scape.

H.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (7 Apr 2015)

Hi H, Lighting does look a bit doggy  Hope you improve on that design, 

Here a link could help you win the battle 

http://www.aquascapingworld.com/algaepedia/full_view_algae.php?item_id=40&algae=Cyanobacteria


----------



## H.. (7 Apr 2015)

Well, I actually like the design of the lamp, and it is very simple to make. Looks fresh if you dont look staight under or lift the cover.
The only doggy about it is that it is not splash proof. Therefor the RCD.


----------



## H.. (7 Apr 2015)

Thanks for the cyano link, I did not know that cyano prefered the lower wavelengths.
I wonder if the spectrum of the lamps are an benefit for cyano. One of the bulbs have 4000K and the other one is an aquamedic plant grow. dont know much about it, but it is much more red, or purple in color.

Any ideas about the lamps, and the cyano problem?

H.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (8 Apr 2015)

Hi H, You are welcome. Sorry i cannot help on your Q about lighting Others will know more about this.

As to the Cyano 
A member on another forum used this and it worked
Products  Maracyn or erythromycin will cure the aquarium completely of this bacteria.


----------



## H.. (8 Apr 2015)

Thanks greenfinger. But i really dont like the idea of using medicin or even antibiotics to cure anything in the tanks, could it be because i am an stubborn aquarist???.

I have treating the tank two-Three weeks now with waterchanges and a lots of extra KNO3- like 5ml dry to this 240 liter tank twice a week.
And it is paying of a litle bit now, and I have collecting some fastgrowing plants to be planted today.


----------

